# Blue IMac Modem Problems



## dwdeck (Mar 9, 2005)

I've had this Mac for a few years and all of a sudden the internal modem stopped communicating. It dials in just fine but when it comes to authenticating the user name and password it fails. Called IP (Verizon) and they checked all they could on their end but still won't connect.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

dwdeck said:


> I've had this Mac for a few years and all of a sudden the internal modem stopped communicating. It dials in just fine but when it comes to authenticating the user name and password it fails. Called IP (Verizon) and they checked all they could on their end but still won't connect.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Have your dial up settings written down? If not, do that first.

Are you running OS9 or OSX? What Browzer software/version are you using? The Preferences files may have been corrupted (although I'm thinking it might still be on Verizon's end of things).


----------



## dwdeck (Mar 9, 2005)

Using 9.2 OS. No changes there. Actually no changes to anything.

Using Netscape V7.0
Verizon said no problems on their end. They gave me several numbers to dial into and all goes well until the authentication fails.
I get a message that user name and password not authenticated. How do I repair the Preference files.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

dwdeck said:


> Using 9.2 OS. No changes there. Actually no changes to anything.
> 
> Using Netscape V7.0
> Verizon said no problems on their end. They gave me several numbers to dial into and all goes well until the authentication fails. I get a message that user name and password not authenticated. How do I repair the Preference files.


There are a couple of things that might be causing this. No guarantees this will work. Be sure to write down your remote dialup settings, including user name and password. (Sorry if I tell you something that may seem obvious--I don't know what you know...)

Did you (or anyone else using your computer) by any chance login somewhere else, other than Verizon, using a different user name and password?

Did you password your computer using System Keychain?

To Force the System to Rebuild a Preference File
Open the System Folder. View by List (from menu at the top of the screen) so you can find things quickly. Find and Open the Preferences Folder.

Find Remote Access Preference file and drag the icon out of the System Folder to the desktop. (You won't be able to drag it to the Trash yet because the System used the information in that file at Startup, and won't create a new/replacement file until you Restart your computer.)

Find the Netscape Preferences file. I think it's in a folder called Mozilla or Netscape Users (sorry, it's been a while since I used OS9). Drag it to the desktop.

Restart your computer. Drag the old items to the Trash.

You'll have to launch Remote Access and type in your settings and save them. And launch Netscape and do the initial setup there. You also may have to reselect your Bookmarks file.

Good luck.

m


----------

